# Livebericht: An der Kiesgrube auf Karpfen!



## Franz_16 (6. August 2010)

Hallo und guten Abend!

Ich bin wie jedes Jahr im August wieder mit Boardie Markus3940 zum Karpfenangeln unterwegs. 

Wie bereits im letzten Jahr ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=159896 ) soll es auch diesmal einen Livebericht geben. 

Markus und ich befischen einen ca. 16ha großen Kiessee.
Der See ist relativ klar und soll einen ordentlichen Bestand an Karpfen über 10Pfund haben. Bislang hat noch keiner von uns hier geangelt - wir warten nun also mit Spannung darauf was hier so passieren wird. 

Wir sind bereits mit dem Schlauchboot samt Echolot rausgefahren und haben uns den See angeschaut. An Struktur gibt es ausser ein paar Hügel nicht viel.. 

Gefüttert haben wir Boilies, Mais und Pellets.

Aktuell haben wir 4 Ruten draussen die wie folgt bestückt sind:
Franz: 1x 28er Boilie Fischig + 1x Schneemann mit Selfmade Erbeerboilie + Birdfood Popup

Markus: 1x Selfmade Erdbeerboilie + 1x Mais

Ein paar Meter neben uns fischen zwei sehr nette Jungs die bereits seit Mittwoch da sind, Stefan & Stephan konnten bereits einige Karpfen bis 14 Pfund landen. Seit heute nachmittag ist aber auch bei Ihnen absolute Ruhe eingekehrt.

Es regnet hier ganz ordentlich, und die anderen haben sich bereits in die Bivvys verzogen. Ich werde heute Nacht draussen unterm Pavillion nächtigen  

Bin wirklich gespannt wie die Nacht so wird... hoffentlich können wir euch morgen früh das erste Fischfoto präsentieren 

Hier schonmal ein Blick in unsere kleine Runde, bei der wir heute schon ganz angeregt fachsimpelten #6

http://img821.*ih.us/img821/2011/cimg3891.jpg


----------



## Karsten66 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Livebericht: An der Kiesgrube auf Karpfen!*

Moin Franz,
na dann wünsch ich Euch mal viel Spaß und ein großes "Petri heil".
Freu mich auf Dein Bericht...

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Schneidy (6. August 2010)

*AW: Livebericht: An der Kiesgrube auf Karpfen!*

Viel Spaß und Petri Heil wünsch ich euch


----------



## Ossipeter (6. August 2010)

*AW: Livebericht: An der Kiesgrube auf Karpfen!*

Ich wünsch euch viel Erfolg und besseres Wetter. Erkälte dich nicht, du willst ja noch einen Heili in Loppa fangen!


----------



## Franz_16 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Livebericht: An der Kiesgrube auf Karpfen!*

Guten Morgen!

Besseres Wetter ist ein sehr gutes Stichwort, hier hat es die ganze Nacht aus Kübeln geregnet... grauenhaft. Und dazu kein einziger Biss... 

Los ging es heute morgen um 5.20 Uhr. Ich bekam einen Biss auf den 28er Fischboilie welchen ich aber nicht verwerten konnte :c 

Um 5.50 Uhr dann der nächste Run, welcher Markus weckte.. :q
Ist doch immer wieder schön von einem 4-Pfünder aus dem Schlaf gerissen zu werden 

http://img835.*ih.us/img835/8089/cimg3897.jpg

Um Punkt 8 Uhr dann wieder ein Biss und diesmal wars ein guter. Ein 14,3 Pfünder schnappte sich Markus Boilie/Pellet Kombiköder. 
http://img72.*ih.us/img72/4656/cimg3909.jpg

Ich hoffe der verdammte Regen hört irgendwann auf...


----------



## Knurrhahn (6. August 2010)

*AW: Livebericht: An der Kiesgrube auf Karpfen!*

wünsche euch noch viel Spass und jede Menge Karpfen.
Gruß Knurri


----------



## wäcki (6. August 2010)

*AW: Livebericht: An der Kiesgrube auf Karpfen!*

na dann noch petri...

aber as richtige bier habt ihr ja schon dabei wie ich auf dem ersten bild gesehen hab, da kann nix mehr schief gehen:m

grüße wäcki


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Livebericht: An der Kiesgrube auf Karpfen!*

Hi Jungs

Habt dort ja eine schöne Runde zusammen 
Na Dann viel Spaß Und nur die Dicken !!

Petri, Anglerprofi99


----------



## Franz_16 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Livebericht: An der Kiesgrube auf Karpfen!*

... und es regnet und regnet  
Mittlerweile haben wir eine kleine Planen-Stadt errichtet... 

http://img186.*ih.us/img186/8510/cimg3902.jpg

Hoffentlich wird unser "Ausharren" noch belohnt. 

Hätte gerne gewusst, was das heute morgen auf dem 28er Fischboilie war.. ärgert mich jetzt noch, dass ich den nicht gekriegt habe...

Mittlerweile haben wir noch weiteren Besuch erhalten, Markus Nr. 2 ist aufgetaucht und hat sich mit 2 ca. 10 Pfündern innnerhalb einer Stunde gleich mal ordentich eingeführt... bei uns dagegen seit heute morgen um 8 absolute Ruhe an den Piepsern...


----------



## rob (6. August 2010)

*AW: Livebericht: An der Kiesgrube auf Karpfen!*

viel glück euch noch, franz!
haut rein:m
lg rob


----------



## teddy88 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Livebericht: An der Kiesgrube auf Karpfen!*

Fangt noch was schönes Jungs!!

Bis wann bleibt ihr am Wasser?

mfg


----------



## Franz_16 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Livebericht: An der Kiesgrube auf Karpfen!*

@teddy bis Sonntag

@all
Es regnet immer noch, die Vorhersagen werden noch schlechter!

Dafür beissts im Moment wie wild. Alleine während ich den Eintrag hier mache hatte ich wieder 2 Runs... Habe die Ruten jetzt rausgenommen, damit ich mal in Ruhe schreiben kann 

Zwischendurch ist auch noch Udo eingetroffen.. der mit einem 10 und einem 12 Pfünder schon gut zugelangt hat. Kleinere beissen gerade im 5 Minuten Takt.. 

Anbei ein paar Bilder
Einmal Markus mit dem Karpfen aus dem letzten Posting und Udo mit seinen 2 Burschen


----------



## Franz_16 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Livebericht: An der Kiesgrube auf Karpfen!*

Nachtrag.. Markus mit 11Pfd Schuppi... Udo drillt auch schon wieder nen Guten... geht ab im Moment  Meld mich später wieder!


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Livebericht: An der Kiesgrube auf Karpfen!*

Na, da scheint ihr ja grad ne Sternstunde zu erleben.
Sehr schöne Fische, Petri.#6


----------



## Schleie! (6. August 2010)

*AW: Livebericht: An der Kiesgrube auf Karpfen!*

Na das is doch schonmal ein gutes Ergebnis bisher


----------



## CarpMetty (6. August 2010)

*AW: Livebericht: An der Kiesgrube auf Karpfen!*

Dickes Petri!
Sch..... auf den regen, so lange es piept! Was will man mehr??


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Livebericht: An der Kiesgrube auf Karpfen!*

sauber jungs weiter so ,kopf hoch  morgen gibts sonne satt 

ab sonntag bin ich für ne woche live am wasser


----------



## Franz_16 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Livebericht: An der Kiesgrube auf Karpfen!*

So melde mich mal wieder. 

Nach dem Fangrausch gestern nachmittag wurde es serh ruhig...

Hatten seitdem vielleicht noch 4 oder 5 Karpfen... 
Auf meinen 28er Fischboilie bekam ich einen 5 Pfünder :q 

Thomas hat gestern Abend auf Waller ausgelegt und war auch 2 mal erfolgreich.. die Größe der Burschen lässt allerdings noch etwas Raum nach oben...

Es regnet immernoch ohne Unterbrechung... soll aber wohl heute besser werden... würds mir wünschen 

Anbei noch ein paar Fotos aus der Nacht.. Udo mit 11 Pfünder und Thomas mit Waller!

P.S. Wollte grade auf Absenden drücken... dann schoss der Piepser bei mir los... Aber nur ein "normaler"


----------



## HD4ever (7. August 2010)

*AW: Livebericht: An der Kiesgrube auf Karpfen!*

drücke noch die Daumen für schöne Fänge als Entschädigung fürs Wetter :m
viele Sonnenscheingrüße aus'm Norden |wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (8. August 2010)

*AW: Livebericht: An der Kiesgrube auf Karpfen!*

Hallo, wir leben noch 

http://img72.*ih.us/img72/9993/fotohm.jpg
Am Nachmittag stoppte endlich der Regen und zum Abend hin wurde es sogar noch ein schöner Tag. Wir fingen am Nachmittag noch vereinzelt Karpfen. Markus2 hatte einen schönen 13 Pfünder Schuppi.

http://img227.*ih.us/img227/4277/cimg3944.jpg

Die anderen waren meist zwischen 50 und 60cm.

Ab ca. 21 Uhr war dann völlige Ruhe eingekehrt. Um 23 Uhr bekam ich dann einen Biss und konnte einen 60er Karpfen landen. 10 Minuten später ging die Rute von Markus (Boardie Markus3940) los. Wir scherzten wieder, da es an diesem WE eigentlich immer so war, dass in den Beissphasen ich den ersten Biss bekam und die nach rechts nachfolgenden Rute der Reihe nach die weiteren Bisse... Nach dem Anhieb ging der Fisch gleich voll in die Bremse. Wir jubelten innerlich schon alle, da dass ein sicheres Zeichen für einen 10Pfd + Fisch war. Der Fisch gab allerdings soviel Gas, dass Markus ihn übrehaupt nicht halten konnte... Bevor die Schnur von der Rolle gezogen war, machten wir schnell ein Boot klar. Stefan unser Nachbar und Markus stiegen also ins Boot. Nachdem der Fisch die Jungs ca. 200m über den See zog war klar, das wird wohl eher kein Karpfen sein 
http://img248.*ih.us/img248/686/cimg3973s.jpg

Nach mehr als 1,5 Stunden schrie Markus dann plötzlich "Leadcore"... er konnte erstmals sein Leadcore sehen und Sekunden später einen "Wallerschädel"... Mit Geduld und Vorsicht drillte Markus den Wels aus und Stefan kescherte ihn dann am Boot. 

http://img180.*ih.us/img180/1378/cimg4000p.jpg

Was für eine Granate... an der 0,35er Mono. Gebissen hatte er auf einen Kombiköder Boilie/Pellet. 

Hier das Foto, Markus3940 mit unserem Nachbarn Stefan und dem 1,58m "Bärtigen" 

http://img268.*ih.us/img268/800/cimg4009.jpg

Wenn das keine Belohnung für das Scheiss-Wetter der vergangenen Tage ist 

Ich hau mich jetzt aber auch erstmal hin, die anderen haben sich schon verkrochen... ist jetzt die 3 Nacht am Wasser.. langsam aber sicher sind wir platt


----------



## Nico HB (8. August 2010)

*AW: Livebericht: An der Kiesgrube auf Karpfen!*

Petri zu dem geilen Waller.

Schlaft euch aus, zumindest so lange bis es wieder PIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP macht :m

MFG Nico


----------



## Notung (8. August 2010)

*AW: Livebericht: An der Kiesgrube auf Karpfen!*

Hallo,
den See kenne ich doch!!!???

Der Waller und die Birken haben mich auf die richtige Spur gebracht.

Baggersee Weiherhammer in der Oberpfalz.

Gruß Notung


----------



## Schleie! (8. August 2010)

*AW: Livebericht: An der Kiesgrube auf Karpfen!*

Netter Beifang


----------



## barschkönig (8. August 2010)

*AW: Livebericht: An der Kiesgrube auf Karpfen!*

Petri zum Waller:vik:


----------



## Udo561 (8. August 2010)

*AW: Livebericht: An der Kiesgrube auf Karpfen!*

Hi,
Glückwunsch zu euren Fängen , scheint ja ein geiles Männer Wochenende zu sein.
Habt trotz bescheidenem Wetter euren Spaß.
Ich bewundere bei dem Wetter eure Durchhaltevermögen.
Wollte heute früh auch raus , aber hier in Holland regnete es auch in Strömen , rumgedreht und weitergepennt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Franz_16 (8. August 2010)

*AW: Livebericht: An der Kiesgrube auf Karpfen!*

Moin Moin,
bin mittleweile wieder zu Hause angekommen... 
Jetzt erstmal duschen und das ganze Gerödel wieder ausräumen und dann hau ich mich mal ne Stunde aufs Ohr... 

Die letzten Tage im Regen waren echt trostlos... heute Morgen war dann die Welt aber wieder in Ordnung und wir durften einen wunderschönen Sonnenaufgang miterleben:
http://img411.*ih.us/img411/6817/cimg4019q.jpg

Danke für euer Interesse am Livebericht, denke die anderen werden sich dann auch noch hier melden, wenn sie zu Hause sind! #6


----------



## Red Twister (8. August 2010)

*AW: Livebericht: An der Kiesgrube auf Karpfen!*

Servus zusammen!

Na dann meldet sich nun auch mal einer der "netten |krach: Nachbarn" zu Wort!

Nachdem ich mich nun erst einmal ein wenig unter der Dusche eingeweicht hatte und einen frischen Kaffee getrunken habe, bin ich nun auch bei euch angemeldet.

Obwohl uns das Wetter nicht grade in die Karten gespielt hatte, wurden doch einige gute Fische gefangen und die Krönung war der Waller von Markus. Den Drill wird er wohl noch in den Armen spühren.
Stelle mich auch jeder Zeit wieder als "Kapitän zur See" zur verfügung.
Noch einmal Petri dazu!

Ich wollte einfach nur mal loswerden, dass wir uns echt gefreut haben euch am Wasser zu treffen.
Aber wie es nun einmal so ist, auch die schönsten Treffen gehen mal vorbei.
Wir haben uns auf jeden Fall gerne eurer Truppe angeschlossen.
Man meint gar nicht wie schnell die Tage vergehen, wenn die richtigen Leute zusammen sind.
Bis auf das Wetter hat alles gepasst.
Es wurde recht gut gefangen, es gab gute Gespräche und immer was zum Lachen.
Klasse! So stellt man sich ein Anglertreffen vor!

Also wenn ihr wieder was plant, dann könnt ihr ja bescheid geben und wir sind mit von der Partie.


Gruß Stefan


----------



## Notung (8. August 2010)

*AW: Livebericht: An der Kiesgrube auf Karpfen!*

Hallo,
ja, Weiherhammer ist schon ein tolles Gewässer,
alleine die Landschaft und das flache Ufer sind schon Erholung!

Hat euch der Fritz besucht???

Leider sind halt nicht viele große Karpfen vorhanden.
Gruß


----------



## Red Twister (8. August 2010)

*AW: Livebericht: An der Kiesgrube auf Karpfen!*

Servus!



> ja, Weiherhammer ist schon ein tolles Gewässer,
> alleine die Landschaft und das flache Ufer sind schon Erholung!


Da gebe ich dir recht!
Weiherhammer hat einiges zu bieten und ist immer für Überraschungen gut.
Man sieht es an dem Waller von Markus.

Letztes Jahr lief es besser in Weiherhammer!
Wir kamen auf ein Durchschnittsgewicht von guten 13 - 14 Pfund pro Karpfen.
Dieses Jahr beissen aussergewöhnlich viele Kleine bis 10 Pfund.
Dieses "Problem" haben wir aber zur Zeit in allen unseren Kiesgruben.

Die großen ( ü-20) muss man sich im Moment hart erarbeiten.
Ich hoffe noch auf den Herbst, dass es besser wird.

Trotzdem ist der See immer eine Reise wert, denn man hat viele Freiheiten für einen gelungenen Angeltrip.


Gruß Stefan


----------



## Udo-77 (8. August 2010)

*AW: Livebericht: An der Kiesgrube auf Karpfen!*

Hi auch! Ja da muß ich dir Recht geben war echt ein Super Wochenende! 
Wir melden uns aufjedenfall für den nächsten Einsatz 

Gruss 
Udo


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Livebericht: An der Kiesgrube auf Karpfen!*

toller bericht macht mal öffterst sowas   den waller fand ich am geisten


----------



## Markus3940 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Livebericht: An der Kiesgrube auf Karpfen!*

Nachdem das letzte Gerödel aufgeräumt ist, wollte mich auch nochmal kurz melden.
Danke für die Glückwünsche, war wirklich ein geiles Wochenende, hat trotz Dauerregen viel Spaß gemacht, spezial thanks #6#6 an Franzl, für den klasse Bericht und an Stefan und Stephan ohne die die Landung des Wallers wenn, dann nur erschwert möglich gewesen währe.


----------



## Markus3940 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Livebericht: An der Kiesgrube auf Karpfen!*



Notung schrieb:


> Hallo,
> den See kenne ich doch!!!???
> 
> Der Waller und die Birken haben mich auf die richtige Spur gebracht.
> ...


 
@ Notung: Sag mal, warst du schon mal an dem Weiher?


----------



## Herbert303 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Livebericht: An der Kiesgrube auf Karpfen!*

Klasse Bericht mit tollen Fischen!


----------



## Notung (9. August 2010)

*AW: Livebericht: An der Kiesgrube auf Karpfen!*



Markus3940 schrieb:


> @ Notung: Sag mal, warst du schon mal an dem Weiher?




Hallo,
klar, sonst wüßte ich es ja nicht!


----------



## Markus3940 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Livebericht: An der Kiesgrube auf Karpfen!*

Wann warst du denn das letzte mal?
Nicht zufällig 30.07.-02.08 ???


----------



## Notung (9. August 2010)

*AW: Livebericht: An der Kiesgrube auf Karpfen!*

Nö, das war ich nicht!


----------



## Carp_hunter10 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Livebericht: An der Kiesgrube auf Karpfen!*



Markus3940 schrieb:


> Wann warst du denn das letzte mal?
> Nicht zufällig 30.07.-02.08 ???



Das war meine Wenigkeit :vik:
Glaub wir haben uns Samstag getroffen, oder? Hatten dann auf jeden Fall noch 2 schöne Tage mit reichlich Karpfen. Aber der ganz große Fang blieb leider aus...der größte war um die 17 Pfund schwer.

Toller Bericht und Petri zu den Fischen.
Greetz


----------

